# a few shellcrackers



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I went out for a couple hours this evening. Caught a few shellcracker and stumpknockers. I also released 3 reds. Heres a pic of the ones I kept.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice lil mess of fish, where did you catch them?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I absolutely love fried bream


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I caught them in the lower escambia river. Some on beatle spins and the rest on wigglers.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Man, I love seeing local bream reports. Nice fish!

What was the tide doing?


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

WHy are they called shell crackers?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *polebenda (3/14/2009)*WHy are they called shell crackers?


Named due to the grinding teeth in their throats that crush snails, shells and mollusks


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *F|nz (3/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *polebenda (3/14/2009)*WHy are they called shell crackers?
> ...


very good definition! these guys bring back some memories. i cant wait to get back into river fishin.


----------

